# Old Stonegate Cemetery - 2010



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Our Haunt for 2010. New this year is the coffin pop-up !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking haunt. Love the lighting and the coffin popup is awesome.
Well done.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like fun, nice FCG


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Well done! Love it


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, great fcg, the skelly at the organ was a nice touch.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice..............


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I love the organ-playing skeleton!!!! Hmmmm, where can I find an organ just lying around?!? Hey wait, is that a spleen...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pop up coffin is great, but I have to say I'm kinda partial to that skellie organist


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very well done. Love the coffin pop up!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love the skellie.. ( got a how to or other close up pics)... the pop up is great as well especially since mine didnt pan out for me this year..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! I really like the ghost and was checking it out on the video and than your coffin popper popped up and startled me. The three props in the room are awesome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done! The organist, fcg and the popup are all great looking props!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great...so you mainly do a display in the garage?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Nicely done, I like the idea of a garage display. No weather to contend with and at the end of the night you close the door. Love the organ playing skellie.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Love it! I'd love to find a organ like that.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice display!
Love the props and the lighting!
Great Job!!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree... Great haunt. Love the organist and your lighting is very well done! We need more video


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Home Haunt and great haunting idea setting up your display inside your garage! the props are nice and secure & dry!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The FCG and coffin popper are great, but I think the organist is my favorite. You've got a very cool haunt, Andrew.


----------

